# GamerPC knapp 500€



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*GamerPC knapp 500€*

Hey pcgameshardware.de Member - ich habe mich hier heute registriert da ich ein kleines Problemchen habe. Undzwar will ich nach knapp 8 Jahren endlich einen neuen PC kaufen - gespart hab ich 'ne Zeit lang, es sind aber jetzt auch nur genau 480€ geworden. Mehr kann ich wahrscheinlich auch nichtmehr auftreiben, also ist 480€ mein maximales Budget. In 10 Tagen will ich den PC bestellen und bis dahin werde ich versuchen das maximale aus meinem Budget zu kitzeln. Da ich mich aber nicht wirklich sehr mit Hardware auskenne (wie gesagt einige Jahre lang der gleiche PC) brauche ich eure Hilfe. Ich weiß das ich keinen richtigen Gamer PC für 480€ erwarten kann.

Mit dem PC will ich Games auf der HL2 engine zocken, d.H. eben CSS, DoD  usw.. aber auch auf jeden fall GTA IV auf 1024x768

Er muss nicht leise sein - ich konnt auch die letzten Jahre mit einem fast schon Staubsauger lauten AMD Lüfter leben. 

Windows XP Home Edition 32bit ist vorhanden, warscheinlich kommt später mal Windows 7 dazu - sobald ich das Geld dafür habe. Die Soundkarte (das Mic fiept nur etwas) sowohl  das Gehäuse (wenns passt? kühlung/gpu etc?) kann ich vorerst auch noch  übernehmen, bei den Laufwerken bin ich mir da nicht sicher.. Der Rest  des Systems ist so ziemlich Schrottreif/Kaputt

Ich hatte vor den PC auf alternate.de zusammen zustellen - und bauen lassen, wenn ihr aber einen anderen Vorschlag habt immer raus damit! 

Wenn sich hier jemand mit dem Thema auskennt und mir helfen kann,  schonmal danke im vorraus! 

nokos


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

ich habe mal eine zusammenstellung gemacht, die in dein budget passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die zusammenstellung sollte recht ausgewogen sein. damit solltest du alle aktuellen spiele flüssig zum laufen bekommen. zwar nicht auf maximalen einstellungen, aber das war ja auch nicht dein anspruch.

allerdings musst du den pc selber zusammenbauen. falls du das harwareversand.de machen lassen willst muss du noch 20€ zusätzlich bezahlen. 

dein gehäuse könntest du weiterverwenden, das sollte keine großen probleme geben, dann kannst du das geld für das xigmatek midgard sparen. eine neue festplatte ist meiner meinung nach empfehlenswert, da die aktuellen um ein vielfaches schneller sind als deine 8-jahre alte festplatte.


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Danke für deine extrem schnelle Antwort 

Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage -

GTA IV ist ja aufm PC ein sehr, SEHR CPU fressendes Spiel - reicht da eine CPU mit 3 Kernen überhaupt aus?


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

gta4 solltest du locker in einer auflösung von 1024x768 flüssig spielen können


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Alles klar, nochmals danke für deine hilfreichen Antworten.

Ich habe ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin dabei auf ein Forum gestoßen, in dem geraten wurde anstatt der x3 435 lieber die hier zu nutzen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Athlon II X4 620 Box AM3

Meine Frage ist: Währe diese CPU wirklich besser? Und wäre diese auch kompatibel mit den anderen Komponenten?

nokos


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

ich denke mit der Konfiguration kannst du nichts falsch machen .
Der Athlon X3 hatt noch massig Leistung und Gta Iv läuft bei nem Kumpel auf Hohen Settings ! ( Mit Glück kannst du den 4ten Kern aktivieren)
Die Gts 250 ist zwar nichmehr die neuste aber es laufen alle aktuellen Spiele


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Sieht ja so aus als hätte ich nun gute Auswahl! Nochmals danke an euch beiden! Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich so schnell und gut beraten werde 

Nun weiß ich aber nicht welchen der beiden Konfigurationen ich am besten wählen sollte? Wie kann ich rausfinden ob mein Gehäuse zu den Konfigurationen auch noch kompatibel ist? Ob alles reinpasst? Ich weiß leider nicht wie es heißt oder sonst etwas. Würde es helfen wenn ich meine aktuelle Hardware posten würde?


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist: Währe diese CPU wirklich besser? Und wäre diese auch kompatibel mit den anderen Komponenten?
> 
> nokos



kompatibel ist der prozessor zu den restlichen teilen. der prozessor ist aber nur besser wenn auch alle 4 kerne genutzt werden. da der athlon x3 aber den höheren takt hat ist er in den meisten spielen, die 2 oder 3 kerne nutzen schneller. der athlon II x4 ist auf jeden fall besser für die zukunft geeignet, da immer mehr spiele erscheinen, die 4 kerne nutzen


poste doch mal deine aktuelle hardware


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

was hast du denn für ein gehäuse ?

ein problem ist nur wenn du kein atx gehäuse hast , dann passt das mainboard und möglicherweise das netzteil nicht !

und wegen der konfiguration :
ich würde auf jedenfalle in gigabyte board nehmen die sind einfach klasse , von asrock hört man oft billigmarke etc ..
ob dir 320gb festplatte reichen oder nicht musst du entscheiden


----------



## captain iglu (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

solange du keinen alten dell oder sowas hast mit btx formfaktor müsste das mainboard eigentlich passen ist schließlich standard atx sonst kannst du dich auch an den pci slots deines alten mobos orientieren aber ne genauere angabe kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## captain iglu (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

sry nich gelesen


----------



## captain iglu (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

asrock baut mittlerweile auch gute boards gib das geld lieber für die cpu aus ist bei hl2 engine wichtiger


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

man du brauchst nicht 3 beiträger hintereinander posten !
sicher baut asrock auch gute boards . leider kann ich jedoch nur meine persönliche gute erfahrung zu gigabyte äußern !

desweiteren hast du mit dem gigabite board sata3 und usb3.0 was in absehbarer zeit standart ist !


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, ich werde den X3 nehmen, da ich immernoch die 30€ für das Spiel auftreiben muss und ich dann nich noch 10€ in die CPU stecken kann ^^

Meine Hardware:

HD: 80GB Hitachi Deskstar 180GXP IC35L090AVV207-0
GPU: Ati Radeon 9600
Soundkarte: Aureon 5.1 Fun
CPU wird nicht erkannt, daher kA ^^ Sry
Netzwerkadapter: Sinus 1054 Data
Mainboard: keine Ahnung - wo finde ich das?
Laufwerke:
DVD+RW RW5240
Samsung CD-R/RW SW-248B
Mainboard

Also die extra GB brauch ich nicht - momentan habe ich auch nur 80 GB und die reichen noch gerade so 

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Leider steht auf dem Gehäuse kein Name - ich weiß nur das es uralt ist und 'nen
AMD Athlon Processor XP
Aufkleber drauf hat.

Noch ne frage: Sollte ich für die einzelnen teile bei billiger/geizhals.de nachsuchen oder lieber gleich bei hardwareversand usw zusammen bestellen?

Dann noch eine letzte Frage - kann ich meine Laufwerke behalten und im neuen PC weiternutzen? Ich benutze die beiden nur gelegentlich um games zu installieren - brennen tu ich nichts. Würde das gehen?


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

hardwareversand ist in den meisten fällen einer der billigsten anbieter. anders sieht das bei alternate aus, die sind sehr teuer. außerdem fallen die vielen versandkosten weg, wenn du alles in einem shop bestellst


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Hmm stimmt. Es sieht so aus als würde ich auch ein neues Gehäuse brauchen, da bei dem momentanen die Lüftung so schlecht ist ( das meinte zumindest mein Vater ) Wenn ich die Laufwerke weglassen könnte, würde es dann wohl doch in mein budget passen, hm? Könnt ihr mir ein gutes empfehlen? Auf das aussehen kommts überhauptnicht an. Es geht nur um den Preis und das es gut genug gelüftet wird.


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

entweder:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
+ einer der beiden lüfter
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lfter - 120mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Revoltec Lfter "AirGuard", 120x120x25 mm

oder:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil
(hier sind schon lüfter drin)


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Danke für die Antwort. Für mich ist jetzt im Moment sehr wichtig zu wissen ob ich die Laufwerke behalten kann. In dem Falle hätte ich auch genug Geld für das Gehäuse. Andernfalls müsste ich an einer anderen Stelle sparen.

nokos


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

dein laufwerk kannst du behalten !
ich würde dir auch das xigmatek asgard empfehlen + weitere lüfter !


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

du kannst sie nur eingeschränkt weiterverwenden. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein cd-laufwerk und deine festplatte nur einen ide-anschluss haben. aktuelle mainboards haben anders als früher nur einen statt 2 ide-anschlüsse. das heißt du müsstest ein cd-laufwerk und eine festplatte an einen und denselben ide-anschluss verbinden. theoretisch ist das möglich, aber die datenübertragung zwischen brenner und festplatte wäre (sofern sie überhaupt möglich ist) so langsam, dass spielen nicht möglich ist. folglich brauchst du ein neues dvd-laufwerk oder eine neue festplatte mit sata-2 anschluss


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



henmar schrieb:


> du kannst sie nur eingeschränkt weiterverwenden. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein cd-laufwerk und deine festplatte nur einen ide-anschluss haben. aktuelle mainboards haben anders als früher nur einen statt 2 ide-anschlüsse. das heißt du müsstest ein cd-laufwerk und eine festplatte an einen und denselben ide-anschluss verbinden. theoretisch ist das möglich, aber die datenübertragung zwischen brenner und festplatte wäre (sofern sie überhaupt möglich ist) so langsam, dass spielen nicht möglich ist. folglich brauchst du ein neues dvd-laufwerk oder eine neue festplatte mit sata-2 anschluss



ja eine festplatte holt er sich ja !

ich selber benutze auch noch einen dvd brenner mit ide anschluss und habe absolut keine probleme !


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich. Ich werde die 320gb Festplatte kaufen. Brauche ich nun ein neues Laufwerk oder nicht?


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

nein .


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

wenn du dir eine neue festplatte kaufst brauchst du kein neues laufwerk


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, danke 

Ich werde mir jetzt das System zusammenstellen und euch dann meine letztendliche Auswahl zur überprüfung reinstellen wenn ihr wollt 

VIELEN DANK für eure Hilfe!


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, wollte euch nur wieder auf das Thread aufmerksam machen, falls es schon unmarkiert wurde und ihr das Bild nichtmehr sehen würdet 

Hier ist meine zusammenstellung, ich hoffe das passt jetzt so.

Danke für eure Hilfe! Wenn was an der zusammenstellung nicht passt, bitte ich euch es mir zu sagen


----------



## pr0g (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich würde dir Dieses Netzteil
und diese Graka empfelen


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

350 Watt  Netzteil
und eine Graka mit 512 MB Ram? Was stimmt denn mit den jetzigen Komponenten nicht?

Danke für deine Hilfe

Nokos


----------



## pr0g (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> 350 Watt  Netzteil
> und eine Graka mit 512 MB Ram? Was stimmt denn mit den jetzigen Komponenten nicht?
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe
> ...


350 Watt reichen locker aus und sind günstiger.

Zur Graka: Klick nochmal auf den Link, ich hab ihn in zwischenzeit aktualisiert


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Wie siehts bei dem Netzteil mit dem späteren aufrüsten aus? Mit dem vorherigen Netzteil das etwa 10€ mehr kostet werde ich in Zukunft noch viel Freiraum für Aufrüstungen haben.

Wie siehts mit der Graka aus? Die kosten beide etwa das selbe, ist die Ati Karte schneller?

Danke für deine Hilfe

Nokos


----------



## henmar (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

nehme die grafikkarte (die ist auf jeden fall schneller als die 5670): 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ZOTAC GeFORCE GTS 250, 512MB DDR3, with CUDA HDMI (PCP-Design)
die grafikkarte brauchst nur 512mb speicher wenn du nicht auf hohen auflösungen spielen willst


----------



## pr0g (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Graka aus? Die kosten beide etwa das selbe, ist die Ati Karte schneller?



Die Ati-Karte ist schneller, zukunftssicherer und Stromsparender.



nokos schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei dem Netzteil mit dem späteren aufrüsten aus? Mit dem  vorherigen Netzteil das etwa 10€ mehr kostet werde ich in Zukunft noch  viel Freiraum für Aufrüstungen haben.



Sofern du nicht vorhast, nen QuadCore+HighEnd Graka laufenzulassen, sind 350 Watt eigentlich ausreichend. Wenn du vielleicht später mal Vorhast, so etwas zu kaufen, solltest du wohl doch lieber mehr Watt nehmen.



			
				henmar schrieb:
			
		

> nehme die grafikkarte (die ist auf jeden fall schneller als  die 5670):
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ZOTAC  GeFORCE GTS 250, 512MB DDR3, with CUDA HDMI (PCP-Design)
> die grafikkarte brauchst nur 512mb speicher wenn du nicht auf hohen  auflösungen spielen willst



Oops, hatte mich bei den Benchmark vorhin verguckt, die GTS 250 ist tatsächlich schneller als die 5670.
Die hier liegt etwa gleichauf bis etwas schneller als die 250: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30280&agid=717


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Man kann ja nie wissen 


GTA4 is doch so stark GPUspeicher lastig oder nicht? Ich weiß nicht ob  es nicht besser ist die 10€ mehr zu bezahlen für die Leistung
Danke für eure Hilfe

Nokos


----------



## pr0g (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> GTA4 is doch so stark GPUspeicher lastig oder nicht? Ich weiß nicht ob es nicht besser ist die 10€ mehr zu bezahlen für die Leistung



Bei 1024x768px sind 512MB auch für GTAIV ausreichend


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich hab mir jetzt 2 Merkzettel auf Hardwareversand gespeichert

GTS250 Variante: 448,36 €
4850 Variante: 439,91 €

(Versand schon einberechnet)

9€ unterschied - GTS250 hat dabei 1gb und die 4850 "nur" 512

Was ist eure Meinung? Bei Leistung/Stromverbrauch, welches der beiden würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## pr0g (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt 2 Merkzettel auf Hardwareversand gespeichert
> 
> GTS250 Variante: 448,36 €
> 4850 Variante: 439,91 €
> ...



Beide Varianten nehmen sich nichts. Leitung+Stromverbrauch sind fast identisch. (Die 250 hat mehr Leistung in hohen Auflösungen, die 4850 benötigt weniger Strom)
Du kannst ganz danach entscheiden, welcher Hersteller dir lieber ist.

Ich würde die ATI Variante nehmen, da ich gute Erfahrungen mit ATI gemacht habe und die ATI weniger Strom benötigt


----------



## nokos (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Bis jetzt hatte ich ja nur die eine Grafikkarte (Ati Radeon 9600) und war mit dieser bisjetzt auch problemlos am start - jedoch wollte ich schon immer mal 'ne Nvidia Grafikkarte ausprobieren - und GTA unterstützt ja anscheinend ganz besonders Nvidia  (Werbung im Ladescreen von San Andreas z.B., und probleme mit Ati Karten in GTA IV).

Ich nehm die GTS250

Alles klar, danke für eure Hilfe! Innerhalb der kurzen Zeit habt ihr mir sehr viel Zeit mit dem suchen der geeigneten Komponenten erspart! Ich bin weiterhin offen für vorschläge 

Nokos


----------



## pr0g (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich ja nur die eine Grafikkarte (Ati Radeon 9600) und war mit dieser bisjetzt auch problemlos am start - jedoch wollte ich schon immer mal 'ne Nvidia Grafikkarte ausprobieren - und GTA unterstützt ja anscheinend ganz besonders Nvidia  (Werbung im Ladescreen von San Andreas z.B., und probleme mit Ati Karten in GTA IV).



Die ATI Problematik in GTA4 existiert nicht mehr.(Seit gut 1,5 Jahren)



> Alles klar, danke für eure Hilfe!


Immer gerne.


Und was mir grade erst auffält:
Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Oberkante (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

hier sind Benchmarks für GTA 4 das du ja speziell spielen willst

CPU:
Benchmarks GTA IV | 3DCenter.org

Grafik:
Benchmark Results: Grand Theft Auto IV : Radeon HD 5770 And 5750 Review: Gentlemen, Start Your HTPCs


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

nimm auf jedenfall 1gb wenn du gta IV zocken willst !

die zusammenstellung is schon recht gut würde ich auch so nehmen ...


----------



## nokos (24. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, ich hab den Computer jetzt mit der
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD4850 HDMI 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express
*Club3D HD4850 HDMI 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4850,  PCI-Express*

bestellt. Danke an alle Personen die mir geholfen haben.

Endpreis: *462,09 €*


Mit reichlich restgeld für den späteren Kauf der Soundkarte/laufwerken/games!

Nokos


----------



## mcflops (24. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

also bei den meisten spielen wird die 250gts ganz knapp die nase vorne haben !
ich würde zur tgs 250 greifen , von der kompatibilität her gibt es keine untesrschiede !


----------



## henmar (24. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

die gts 250 ist aber eine stromsparende version, d.h. sie ist untertaktet und deswegen langsamer.


----------



## mcflops (24. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



henmar schrieb:


> die gts 250 ist aber eine stromsparende version, d.h. sie ist untertaktet und deswegen langsamer.



mein kumpel hatt genau die green edition von palit und die läuft mit dem standarttakt mit der auch meine von pny läuft !


----------



## nokos (26. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



henmar schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lfter - 120mm



Okay, meine Bestellung ist heute angekommen 

Für den Zusammenbau warte ich bis heute Abend, da ich da mehr Ruhe habe und die Hardware auch die Zimmertemperatur erreicht hat.

Also, diesen Lüfter den ich hier extra dabei hab, wo soll ich den hinbauen? Ich habe das Gehäuse bis jetzt noch nicht entpackt (wie schon gesagt, ich werde bis heute Abend warten), aber da ich ihn wohl kaum als meinen CPU Lüfter benutzen soll  müsst ich jetzt wissen wo ich ihn am besten hinbauen soll? Ich hätte den PC heute am liebsten lauffähig, so dass ich morgen dann zocken kann 

Danke im vorraus
Nokos

//Edit: Hab das Gehäuse ausgepackt und es ist offensichtlich wo es hingehört. Sorry


----------



## mcflops (27. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

viel spaß beim zusammenbau


----------



## nokos (27. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

So, ich hocke hier grad an meinem neuen PC 

Danke an jeden der mir geholfen hat!


----------



## nokos (28. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Wow, ich hab doch noch ein großes Problem.

Alles an meinem System läuft, nur die Grafikkarte macht probleme. Ich hab zwar 'ne sehr gute Performance, jedoch auch Grafikfehler.

Bilder:

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9213/firefoxri.jpg
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4651/gta4t.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6989/gta42n.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4659/gta43e.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4628/gta44.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3899/gta45.jpg

Wie ihr sehen könnt ist in den Spielen vieles verschwommen, die Schatten sehen zum kotzen aus (was wohl ein häufiges gta4 problem ist) und es ist stark verpixelt. In Firefox ist die Schrift im Arsch - all die Probleme (verschwommen in CSS, alles verpixelt, FireFox Schrift - hatte ich damals auf meiner Ati Radeon 9600 auch, da wars aber gelöst nachdem ich nen neuen Treiber installiert hab.

Ich hab inzwischen schon vieles versucht: Catalyst reinstallieren, standalone treiber installieren, den Treiber von der CD installieren..

Was meint ihr, ist das ein Software oder ein Hardwareproblem? Den Versand nochmal zu bezahlen kann ich mir leider nicht leisten..

Graka: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD4850 HDMI 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express

Was mich nervt ist das bei der Beschreibung in Pro & Contra das steht:
+Problemloser Betrieb +Guter Treibersupport

! -.-

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## nokos (29. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

bump ~

Bitte, ich brauch Hilfe dabei!


----------



## Timmay (29. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Also spiele mit ner 4890 und es sieht auch ähnlich aus. Bei den Schatten ist der Rand bei mir auch etwas ausgefranzt, aber nicht so extrem wir bei dir. Das "Verschwommene" ist die Tiefenunschärfe und ist wohl auch so gewollt. Finds auch nich so dolle aber naja.

Hast du denn aktuellen Catalyst? müsste jetzt 10.3 sein glaub ich. Ebentuell auch mal des aktuellen GTA4 Patch installieren wenn du den nich schon drauf hast.


----------



## reaction (29. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

tja is halt keine High end graka, aber ich find eigentlich "nur" die Schatten schlecht, der rest geht so.

Frage, wieso hast du keinen 4kerner CPU genommen??


----------



## mcflops (29. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

gta IV läuft auf ati karten gernerell nicht so gut wie auf nvidia´s ... 
tausch die graka gegen eine gts 250 um


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Kannst du selber zusammen bauen? dann kauf lieber bei vv-computer.de oder planet4one.de -diese sind billiger! 

statt des Athlon II X3 würde ich dir ganz klar zum Phenom II 550BE raten oder zum X2 720BE. Die Phenoms sind gerade in Spielen deutlich schneller. Meine Meinung beruht sich nicht nur auf Test, sondern auf eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## mcflops (29. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Kannst du selber zusammen bauen? dann kauf lieber bei vv-computer.de oder planet4one.de -diese sind billiger!
> 
> statt des Athlon II X3 würde ich dir ganz klar zum Phenom II 550BE raten oder zum X2 720BE. Die Phenoms sind gerade in Spielen deutlich schneller. Meine Meinung beruht sich nicht nur auf Test, sondern auf eigenen Erfahrungen.



 er hatt doch seinen pc schon längst zusammengebaut !


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

ich habe nur die letzten Kommentare gelesen, nicht den ganzen 6seitigen  Thread..


----------



## nokos (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Die probleme gibt es auch in Counterstrike Source - also die unschärfe und die verpixelung, zusätzlich auch die Schriftfehler in Firefox. Das Problem hatte ich auf meiner alten Ati Radeon 9600 auf meinem alten System auch schon, war aber gelöst als ich den neuen Treiber installiert habe.

Der Hardwareversand support hat mir auch noch nicht zurückgeschrieben.

-Edit: Und es gibt ja auch viele Videos in Youtube von Leuten mit 'ner 4850 ohne diese Grafikfehler.


----------



## mcflops (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

vielleicht ist deine defekt ? kann vorkommen ...


----------



## nokos (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, wie siehts bei Hardwareversand.de aus? Zahlen die die Versandkosten wenn ich die Graka umtausche oder muss ich die selbst bezahlen?


----------



## mcflops (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



> *VII.  Rückgabebelehrung* *1. Rückgaberecht*
> Sie können die erhaltene Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen innerhalb von 2  Wochen durch Rücksendung der Ware zurückgeben. Die Frist beginnt nach  Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform (z. B. als Brief, Fax, E-Mail),  jedoch nicht vor Eingang der Ware beim Empfänger (bei der  wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor Eingang der  ersten Teillieferung) und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer  Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2 BGB in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs.  1, 2 und 4 BGB-InfoV sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1  BGB in Verbindung mit § 3 BGB-Info-V. Nur bei nicht paketversandfähiger  Ware (z. B. bei sperrigen Gütern) können Sie die Rückgabe auch durch  Rücknahmeverlangen in Textform erklären. Zur Wahrung der Frist genügt  die rechtzeitige Absendung der Ware oder des Rücknahmeverlangens.* In  jedem Fall erfolgt die Rücksendung auf unsere Kosten und Gefahr. Die  Rücksendung oder das Rücknahmeverlangen hat zu erfolgen an: *
> hardwareversand.de GmbH
> c/o Just in Time Logistics GmbH
> ...



also das steht in den agb von hardwareversand


----------



## nokos (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Danke, das muss ich wohl übersehen haben 

Okay, dann ruf ich später mal da an, die Antworten mir sowieso nicht auf mein Ticket.


Danke jeden der mir geholfen hat.

Edit: Okay, sie haben geantwortet, aber auch nicht sehr hilfreich...


> Sehr  geehrte(r) Herr *******,
> 
> wir haben keine Möglichkeit von hier aus auf das Internetszuzugreifen  und können Ihnen somit die Frage nicht beantworten.
> 
> ...


Sogar mit Rechtschreibfehler? Und wie können die mir 'ne Mail schreiben wenn sie kein Internet haben? Oh cmon!


----------



## nokos (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich werde die Grafikkarte morgen zurückschicken.

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage an euch: Wäre es besser sie (club3d hd 4850 1gb) 1zu1 umzutauschen oder doch die GTS250 1gb version zu nehmen? Wie ist eure Meinung? Mit der HD 4850 hatte ich hohe FPS bei "high" settings in gta4 und 2xx-3xx fps in Counterstrike:Source (max. einstellungen).

Gespielt wird auf 1024x768, den Rest meines Systems seht ihr hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=210646&stc=1&d=1269967260

Ich bin mit der Club3d HD850 sehr zufrieden, nur befürchte ich das die Grafikbugs vielleicht doch an inkompatibilität mit der anderen Hardware liegt? Was meint ihr dazu?

Danke

Nokos


----------



## mcflops (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

nein die kompatibilität ist da !
nimm welche dir besser gefällt , bei nvidia hast du hallt den physx vorteil.


----------



## nokos (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, ich werde einen 1zu1 Austausch machen, da mir der billiger kommt und die Graka für mich genug Leistung hat.


----------



## mcflops (30. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

mach das, viel spaß weiterhin


----------



## nokos (31. März 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Danke, ich werds jetzt gleich zurückschicken.

Ich melde mich dann wenn ich die neue Graka eingebaut habe und berichte euch ob das Problem behoben ist  (Hoffentlich..ich will die Ferien auch mal 'n bisschen nutzen )


----------



## nokos (1. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, Zwischenstand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu habe ich jetzt 2 Fragen da ich mich nicht so mit DHL auskenne.

Was bedeuted dieses "Empfänger: Liste"? Was für eine Liste?

Und "Zustellungsart: andere anwesende Personen" soll das jetzt heißen die hatten zu und es an irgendjemanden abgegeben der da zufällig rumsaß?..ne mal spaß beiseite, was bedeuted das? Kan es sein, dass die Leute die die Rückgabe bearbeiten nicht anwesend sind?


----------



## mcflops (1. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

sendung wurde zugestellt is doch egal hauptsache die haben angenommen .
wenn du dir ganz sicher sein willst kannst du ja anrufen und fragen ob sies bekommen haben


----------



## nokos (5. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Also noch steht in meinem Benutzerkonto noch nichts über das Eintreffen / der Bearbeitung meines Paketes. Der E-Mail Support meinte das kann noch eine Woche dauern.. was haben die denn für lahme Mitarbeiter?


----------



## nokos (9. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, ich hab die neue Grafikkarte eingebaut, Treiber neu installiert und Tada: Gleicher Fehler!

Woran könnte es noch liegen?

Nokos


----------



## henmar (9. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

welchen treiber hast du installiert? probiere einfach mal eine frühere treiberversion...


----------



## nokos (9. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich habe beide, also die Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD und die Treiber von Drivers & Software ausprobiert, der gleiche Fehler bei beiden.

Könnte es andere Hardwareprobleme geben? Oder vielleicht Softwareprobleme? Brauch ich vielleicht irgendeine bestimmte Software damit die Treiber richtig funktionieren oder Ähnliches? Dinge wie DirectX etc. mein ich damit..


----------



## henmar (9. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

directx wird bei jeder spieleinstallation mitinstalliert, brauchst du also nicht extra machen. weist du welche treiberversion du aktuell installiert hast?

ansonsten einfach mal auf diesen link gehen und den catalyst 10.3 downloaden


----------



## nokos (9. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Aktuell habe ich diese Version installiert:

Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM

Also 
*ATI Catalyst™     10.3*


Das sollte dann auch die aktuellste sein, oder?

Im Catalyst Control Center ist alles auf default eingestellt. Meine Hardware sollte kompatibel sein  - das sagte man mir zumindest hier  Die Performance ist auch OK, und da ich die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht habe wird wohl auch kein Graka-Hardwaredefekt sein. Ich hoffe auch das es kein Hardwarefehler ist, da ich keine Lust/Nerven habe nochmal zu warten und meinen alten PC zu nutzen 

Falls ihr noch eine Idee habt woran es liegen könnte - ich wäre für jeden Vorschlag dankbar!

Danke für eure Antworten

Nokos


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Stimmt deine Auflösung den? Klingt so als wäre die Auflösung einfach falsch eingestellt. Dann ist immer alles häßlich


----------



## nokos (10. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Es ist auf 1024x768 eingestellt

Sollte ich denn etwas anderes einstellen?

Edit:

Okay ich war grad auf Canyourunit.com und dort wird meine Grafikkarte anscheinend garnicht richtig erkannt?

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7131/unbenanntcz.jpg

Mein PC selbst ("Catalyst Control Center", "Geräte-Manager" und "Eigenschaften von Anzeige") erkennt sie als Ati Radeon HD 4800 Series.


----------



## henmar (10. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

mach mal ein gpu-z screenshot und poste den hier. probiere die spiele außerdem mal mit der nativen auflösung deines monitors zu spielen. wenn das nicht zu einem annehmbaren bild führt empfehle ich dir mal dort einen neuen thread aufzumachen und dein problem zu schildern


----------



## nokos (10. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/7592/gpuz2.gif
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/6365/gpuza.gif

Was ist denn die Native Auflösung? :\


----------



## henmar (10. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

einfach gesagt ist es die max. auflösung, die dein monitor darstellen kann

hier hast du mal eine kleine erklärung dazu:
Was ist die native Auflösung eines Flachbildschirms? - Grafikkarten Blog


----------



## nokos (10. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich hab keinen Flachbildschirm sondern 'ne alte Röhre ^^

Habs trotzdem mal gemacht und es war fürchterlich 

Es wurde nur etwa die hälfte des Bildest angezeigt, der Rand war in einer Kissenform verzogen etc..


----------



## Timmay (13. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Flachbildschirm sondern 'ne alte Röhre ^^



Hmm vll liegt es an eben dieser. Habt ihr denn keinen Flachmann im Haus? Eventuell nen Flachbildfernseher? Ansonsten vll mal nen Kumpel fragen und einfach mal zum testen dran hängen.

Meine alte Röhre war im Gegensatz zu meinem Flachbild auch total unscharf.


----------



## nokos (13. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich hab die Röhre in der letzten Woche mit meinem alten PC fehlerfrei genutzt. Und der gibt ja auch keine Fehler - nur in 3D Anwendungen ist eben alles komisch, was aber meiner Meinung nach nicht am Bildschirm liegt. Ich habe auch schon einen alten Röhrenbildschirm ausprobiert, gab den gleichen Fehler.


----------



## nokos (14. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, soll ich vielleicht diese Grafikkarte auszuprobieren?:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit Geforce GTS250 Green 1024MB, PCI-Express

Denkt ihr, das würde das Problem lösen?

Nokos


----------



## mrwuff (15. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich bei meiner damaligen hd3850 auch anfangs Grafikfehler, damals lag es an einer Bios einstellung!
Leider weiß ich nur nichtmehr, welche das war 

Ich denke nicht das bei Dir etwas defekt sein wird.
Google evt. mal nach Bios und deiner GK.

Ist zwar jetzt nicht die Mega aussage von mir, aber wenn du SW und HW mäßig alles ausgeklammert hast, ist die Suche nach der BIOS Einstellung sehr naheliegend! 
Bei der Fehlersuche an Rechner geht man eigentlich so gut wie immer nach dem Ausklammerungsprinzip vor (Bin IT-Systemelektroniker).

Google mal, wenn de nix findest schaue ich mal mit


----------



## mrwuff (15. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Habs gefunden, gut das ich auf der Arbeit soviel Zeit habe  
"PCI Downstream" hieß die Einstellung, aber es war ein 
AsRock 4Coredual sata2 (mit AGP und PCIX und DDR1 & 2 möglichkeiten)
Aber dennoch, hast du dasBIOS auf dem aktuellsten stand?


----------



## mcflops (15. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> Okay, soll ich vielleicht diese Grafikkarte auszuprobieren?:
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit Geforce GTS250 Green 1024MB, PCI-Express
> 
> ...



die hab ich dir von anfang an geraten , jedoch nicht die green edition ( is niedriger getaktet als eine normale ) , sondern eine von xfx , msi oder pny oder so ...


----------



## nokos (16. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich kenne mich leider mit dem Bios nicht so gut aus, werde aber später mal reinschauen.

Wie man das Bios updated oder wo man sieht obs aktuell ist weiß ich leider auch nicht 

Danke für eure Antworten

Nokos


----------



## mrwuff (16. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Wegen dem BIOS...schaue mal auf die Hersteller HP deines Mainboard´s, schaue dort nach BIOS. Lade dir die aktuellste Version runter und lies mal was in dem BIOS alles gefixt wurde.
Jeder Hersteller hat auch eine Kurzanleitung wie das mit dem Flashen geht.
Am besten ist es das im DOS zu machen (gibt da Herstellertools), entweder per Diskette, manchmal auch per ISO Datei (Boot CD). Oft gehts auch über das Betriebssystem, wenn aber dein BS während des Flashens abschmiert, ist dein BIOS hin und du musst das Board einschicken...
Hast du noch ein Floppy LW rumliegen?

Wie finde ich die inst. BIOS Version?

Im BIOS wird deine Version irgendwo stehen und auch direkt nach Rechnerstart im POST (weisse Schrift Schwarzer Hintergrund) ziemlich zu begin.


----------



## mrwuff (16. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Hier der Link zum BIOS Download:

GA-770TA-UD3 (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - BIOS 

Habe übrigens das selbe Board! mit ner hd4870 ohne probs...

Hast du mal im Gerätemanager alles überprüft? Wichtige Windoof Updates durchgeführt?

"Nachtrag!"
Evt. kannst mal das lesen...  
http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/245294-4-radeon-4850-eingebaut-treiber-installiert-absturze-defekt


----------



## nokos (16. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Komisch, ich kann mich erinnern diesen Post schonmal gepostet zu haben...

Ich habe im Bios nach "PCI Downstream" gesucht, aber leider nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Das mit dem Bios flashen scheint mir sehr riskant zu sein, ich würd da lieber die Finger davon weglassen. 

Im Gerätemanager und Windows Update ist alles okay.

Ich werde beim nächsten Neustart nach der Bios Version schauen.

Danke,

Nokos.


----------



## mrwuff (19. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ne, also riskant ist das eigentlich nicht, der Rechner darf beim BIOS Update, einfach nicht ausgehen bzw. rebooten. Ich  für dich


----------



## nokos (19. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Also im Bios an sich und beim hochfahren stand keine Version da,

ich hab im VGUz aber was gefunden, da steht:

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/04/19/23u.png

also VER011.022.007.005.034369

Ob das jetzt auch so richtig ist weiß ich aber nicht.

Noch 'ne Frage: Kann ich diesen Bios Treiber (beim Hochfahren) auch über meinen USB Stick installieren? Was muss ich da beachten? QFlash? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus 

//Edit: Okay, ich werd's jetzt versuchen. Wünscht mir Glück 

//Edit2: QFlash findet meinen USB Stick nicht - was tun?


----------



## nokos (20. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Bump, ich hab' nichtmehr viel Zeit das umzutauschen - brauche also schnell Hilfe, bitte!

Nokos


----------



## mrwuff (20. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Hast du ein Floppy Laufwerk und 2 Disketten?


----------



## mrwuff (20. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Hier ist eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung zu deinem BIOS update via USB stick!
[Anleitung] Ohne Floppy I: Gigabyte BIOS mit QFlash und USB-Stick flashen - ForumBase 

Wenn du aber bald das Rückgaberecht verlierst, dann tausch es lieber um!!!


----------



## nokos (20. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



mrwuff schrieb:


> Hast du ein Floppy Laufwerk und 2 Disketten?


Nein, leider nicht.


Das Tutorial dort habe ich schon gelesen, allerdings hat mir das wenig gebracht da mein USB Stick ja nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## mrwuff (20. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Bau das Teil aus und schick es zurück, teste die GK bei nem Kumpel gegen ob se da funzt, wenn nicht auch zurück. 

Sorry das ich dir nicht wirklich helfen konnte!!!


----------



## nokos (20. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



mrwuff schrieb:


> *Bau das Teil aus* und schick es zurück, teste die GK bei nem Kumpel gegen ob se da funzt, wenn nicht auch zurück.
> 
> Sorry das ich dir nicht wirklich helfen konnte!!!



Danke das du es versucht hast, ich werde die Grafikkarte einsenden.

Also - eine Nvidia 250 1024 MB soll die neue werden - nur welches Modell?
Von welchem Hersteller würdet ihr sie mir empfehlen? Danke

**Btw: Welches Teil meinst du denn? Die Grafikkarte? Bin grad verwirrt 

Nokos


----------



## mrwuff (21. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Tja, die Grafikkarte hast du ja schonmal ausgetauscht (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) und eine 100% funktionierende eingebaut. Problem war bzw. ist danach ja immernoch da.
Deswegen meinte ich mit Teil das Mainboard...,also MB und GK zurück schicken. Es sei denn du konntest die Gk mal in einem anderen System gegenchecken und sie funktionierte einwandfrei.
*Wieviel darf die Grafikkarte maximal kosten?*


----------



## nokos (21. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich hab aber die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht auf das MB nichtmehr - wie lang würd das dauern wenn die das durchchecken würden? Würd ich dann ein neues Mainboard bekommen oder müsste ich warten bis das alte repariert ist? Und was wenn sie nichts finden? Sorry für die vielen Fragen.
Ich würde bis auf 110€ gehen für die neue Grafikkarte. Aber es scheint ja so als würde es nicht an der Graka liegen, hm? Ich werd versuchen das Mainboard zu updaten, und wenns nicht funktioniert hab ich halt pech gehabt. Ich denke ich werd mich mit den Grafikfehlern einfach zufrieden geben, da sie ja so hartnäckig nur bei GTA4 vorkommen und die restlichen Games noch nahezu fehlerfrei sind. (Assassins Creed, Counter-Strike:Source, Spore...)

Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben. Ich geb euch bescheid wenn ich das Bios geupdated habe.

(BTW, gibt es irgendeine "Rep" oder "Thanks" Funktion hier im Board?)

Nokos


----------



## iKnow (21. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Also wenn du es zum Verkäufer zurückschickst, schicken die das an den Hersteller. Die checken dann, ob das Mainboard repariert werden kann oder ob ein neues her muss. Bei meinem Prozessor hat das letztens ~1 Monat gedauert, ich habe dann eine Gutschrift vom Verkäufer (Mylemon.at) von 60€ bekommen, soviel, wie der Prozessor gekostet hat. Damit hab ich mir halt einen anderen gekauft 
Wenn sie nichts finden, dann naja, weiß ich auch nicht :p


----------



## mrwuff (21. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Ich hatte das einmal bei Alternate, die haben mir in wenigen Tagen einfach ein neues (es war sogar besser, da sie das eine nicht mehr auf Lager hatten) zugeschickt.
Aber die meisten machen das wohl so wie oben erwähnt...


----------



## nokos (22. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, nun würde mich trotzdem interessieren welche Nivdia 250 Graka ihr mir empfehlen würdet? Ich bin ziemlich spontan, das heißt vielleicht entscheide ich mich ja doch noch um und tausche die Graka um  Da wär's natürlich gut zu wissen welche ich nehmen sollte.

Nokos


----------



## mrwuff (22. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



nokos schrieb:


> Okay, nun würde mich trotzdem interessieren welche Nivdia 250 Graka ihr mir empfehlen würdet? Ich bin ziemlich spontan, das heißt vielleicht entscheide ich mich ja doch noch um und tausche die Graka um  Da wär's natürlich gut zu wissen welche ich nehmen sollte.
> 
> Nokos



Da es ja nun NVIDIA sein soll und der Preis 130€ Max sein darf, wie wärs mit der hier?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - Grafikkarten-Finder - Gainward GTS250


----------



## iKnow (22. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Würd dir eine *GT 260* empfehlen. Ist ungefähr so stark wie die 5770, hat aber kein DX11!
Kostet aber ein wenig mehr als 130€ (140-150€, denke ich).


----------



## nokos (22. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*



iKnow schrieb:


> Würd dir eine *GT 260* empfehlen. Ist ungefähr  so stark wie die 5770, hat aber kein DX11!
> Kostet aber ein wenig mehr als 130€ (140-150€, denke ich).



Danke für den Tipp, das sprengt aber leider mein Budget



mrwuff schrieb:


> Da es ja nun NVIDIA sein soll und der Preis 130€ Max sein darf, wie wärs mit der hier?
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - Grafikkarten-Finder - Gainward GTS250



Jo die sieht gut aus, hab die heute schonmal angesehen, jedoch wollte ich keine Versandkosten zahlen und habs daher gelassen. Da auf Hardwareversand.de jedoch keine passende zu finden scheint, werde ich mir die kaufen. Nun muss ich nur schauen woher ich mir jetzt 50€ pumpe, damit ich mir die Graka kaufen kann ohne auf die Überweisung von Hardwareversand warten muss 

Nokos


Edit:

Die wollen auf dem Retoureschein 'ne Auftragsnummer und ein Auftragsdatum - jedoch steht in meinem Benutzerkonto keine Auftragsnummer/Auftragsdatum bzw. irgendwelche Infos über mein Retoureverfahren. Soll ich da jetzt einfach die Auftragsnummer/Auftragsdatum von der 1. Bestellung (24.3.2010) reinschreiben oder wäre das falsch?


Edit²:

NVM, stand auf der Rechnung im Lieferkartong. Graka is verschickt und neue auf Alternate bestellt. Ich sag euch bescheid wenn (bzw falls) das Problem gelöst ist.
BTW: Mir ist schon garnichtmehr aufgefallen WIE laut mein alter PC ist! Is ja die Hölle xD


----------



## nokos (23. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, die Grafikkarte ist heute angekommen - blitzschneller Versand, alles supi.

Ich sitz also vor'm aufgeschraubten PC - pack die Graka aus und tada - sie weist starke Gebrauchsspuren auf. Sie ist mit Fingerabdrücken übersäht und sieht so aus als wäre eine Flüssigkeit drübergelaufen. Der Kundensupport hat das Retourenverfahren schnell abgewickelt - nun die Frage:

Wie lange würde das etwa dauern bis Alternate meine Graka bearbeitet & mir eine neue zusendet?

Ich hab' einfach kein Glück mit Hardware -.-

Danke,
Nokos


----------



## nokos (29. April 2010)

*AW: GamerPC knapp 500€*

Okay, ich hab' sie jetzt eingebaut und sie funzt auch - performance, lautstärke etc. alles okay. Die Grafikfehler in Firefox sind jetzt nichtmehr so schlimm, in den Games aber noch so ziemlich das gleiche, womit wir wieder beim Mainboard wären. Ich werde versuchen das Bios zu flashen - und wenn's nicht klappt schick ich das Teil in ein paar Wochen zum Hersteller zurück - ich will jetzt endlich meinen PC benutzen 

Falls ihr jedoch noch andere Ideen habt wie man dieses Problem auf dem Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 beheben kann, ich bin froh über jeden Vorschlag!

Edit: Ich hab' die Kantenglättung in den Anzeigeoptionen ausgeschaltet (Truetype undso) und jetzt ist die Firefox schrift wieder normal - nur die Grafikprobleme in den Games bestehen noch. 

Danke

Nokos


----------

